# 6' barb tank



## BeBea (21 Jul 2008)

Hello   

I'm new around here (although some of you might recognise me from 'elsewhere'  )

This is my 6' barb tank when I first set it up in February 2008:







Here are a couple of recent shots:











*Filtration* is 3 x Aquis 1000s.  *CO2* is injected via an aquamas in-line diffuser at 2bsp.  *Substrate* is tetra complete covered in sand with unplanted gravel 'river'.

C&C welcome (I think  :?).................

Zoe


----------



## sanj (22 Jul 2008)

Yup I recognise you from PFK, i was going to send you a msg on the 'Your Tanks' comment section to ask whether you are a member of this website, considering your fab tank


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jul 2008)

Nice work! you've obviously nailed growing plants, happy days!


----------



## John Starkey (22 Jul 2008)

Hi Bebea,welcome to our superb forum,very nice dutch style setup indeed,is this your first attempt at planted tanks? its a very nice start, what are your fish stocking levels? regards john.


----------



## BeBea (22 Jul 2008)

Hello All 

Thanks for the welcome and nice comments   

This is not my first planted tank although it is my first serious attempt (with decent substrate and lighting etc).  I have a couple of other smaller tanks (a 200l and 65l) that are *very* low tech and planted (sort of  ).

The fish stock in this tank is as follows:

*Barbs*
11 x Puntius nigrofasciatus (black ruby barbs)
9 x Puntius rhomboocellatus (snakeskin barbs)
34 x Puntius tetrazona (tiger barbs - 11 regular, 7 green, 6 neon green, 10 albino)
8 x Puntius ticto (odessa barbs)
8 x Puntius titteya (cherry barbs)










*Plecs*
1 x Ancistrini L082 (opal spot pleco)
3 x Ancistrus plec (bristlenose plecos)
1 x Baryancistrus L177 (gold nugget pleco)
1 x Hypancistrus L066 (king tiger pleco)
1 x Peckoltia L163 (big spot peckoltia pleco)














*Corys*
6 x Corydoras paleatus (peppered corys)
6 x Corydoras panda (panda corys)
5 x Corydoras trilineatus (trili corys)






*Others*
10 x Otocinclus (otos)
8 x Pangio kuhlii (kuhli loach)


*Snails*
9 Pomacea bridgesii (apple snails - 2 purple, 2 pink, 2 blue, 2 ivory & 1 yellow)
3 Bee Staghorn Nerite Snails






Thanks for looking 

Zoe


----------



## ulster exile (22 Jul 2008)

Hi Zoe, looking good as ever mate


----------



## BeBea (22 Jul 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Hi Zoe, looking good as ever mate



Hey Tig sweetheart 

Thanks x


----------



## Tom (23 Jul 2008)

Hi Zoe  Tank's looking great   

Like the plecs too   

Tom


----------



## BeBea (23 Jul 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hi Zoe  Tank's looking great
> 
> Like the plecs too
> 
> Tom




Hello you 

Thanks.  I too love the plecs   But then I'd have to as the little blighters are ruining my echinodorus   I removed approx. 20 leaves today   Serve me right for not giving them veggies yesterday in the hope they might eat the algea on the front glass instead   

Zoe


----------



## sanj (23 Jul 2008)

Hey Zoe, 

can you give the dimensions; is it 72"x24"x24"? What make is the aquarium?

Thanks,

Sanj


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jul 2008)

Jungle massive!

I love it.


----------



## planter (24 Jul 2008)

Very nice !

Nice mix of planted/community tropical fish, It was a Brave move to put the plecs and the barbs with your lovley plants  but it seems to work well. 

These tanks are great, If im right They are made by Aquaone they come in varying sizes 120cm, 150cm and 180cm! 
MA sell them!


----------



## BeBea (24 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Jungle massive!
> 
> I love it.



Oh My   

 I'm not worthy *bows-down*   


Shucks  - thankyou.

Zoe


----------



## BeBea (24 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Very nice !
> 
> Nice mix of planted/community tropical fish, It was a Brave move to put the plecs and the barbs with your lovley plants  but it seems to work well.
> 
> ...




Thanks Planter 

The plecs are terrorizing one of my swords currently   I have to say I am not impressed!  The barbs leave the plants entirely alone though.

Yes the tank is AquaOne dimensions: 71" x 24" x 24" / 180cm x 60cm x 60cm.  And I purchased it from MA 

Zoe


----------



## Joecoral (24 Jul 2008)

That looks lovely! Am I right in thinking you may have a slight soft spot for barbs?   
Plecs are looking good too
JC


----------



## sanj (24 Jul 2008)

i didnt realise Aqua One made aquariums that big.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2008)

Tank looks awsome so do the photos  congrats on a lovelu setup 
Great stocklist too


----------



## pompeyfan (29 Jul 2008)

Hi Zoe,

 Your tank is very looking good   How are the 'whiter' T5 lamps working out? Hope the plec's sprout diet is helping your swords  

 Cheers, Pete.


----------



## BeBea (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks evryone  




			
				pompeyfan said:
			
		

> Hi Zoe,
> 
> Your tank is very looking good   How are the 'whiter' T5 lamps working out? Hope the plec's sprout diet is helping your swords
> 
> Cheers, Pete.




Hey Pete!!

The lamps are fantastic thank-you, thank-you, thank-you   I've put two of the new lamps into the arcadia with two of the original (all 4 white lamps washed out all the red in the tank including my barbs ).  The plants are loving the extra kelvin - I'm having to skim off floating plants every other day!  Still the gourami in the upstairs tank is enjoying the addition of lots of floaters *snigger*.  He's bubble nest building for england.

You are a star Pete 


Zoe

PS Sprots, cucumber, corgette, melon, algea tabs - all are devoured with relish but they are still terrorising my large Echinodorus 'Rose' :/


----------



## BeBea (26 Oct 2008)

Hello all 

It's been a while so I thought I'd post some recent shots of the tank.  Not much has changed   











Some of the occupants:




pomacea bridgesii (apple snail)





hypancistrus L066 (king tiger plec)





hypostomus L077 (rusty plec) threatening hypancistrus L066 [he won  ]





a mixture of barbs


Thanks for looking 

Zoe


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Oct 2008)

The left side is looking really good! I can see the right side still needs to develop a bit though.


----------



## vauxhallmark (27 Oct 2008)

Looking brilliant - fantastic photos too!

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

Looks great 

Man, you have Rhomb barbs!  I've been wanting some of those for 6 months or so!  Do you find them particularly friendly to others?


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2008)

Lovely tank  you certainly know how to grow plants 

Sam


----------



## BeBea (27 Oct 2008)

Thanks for comments guys 

As for the Rhomb Barbs I love them :yes:  I have a shoal of 8 and they get on just fine with the other barbs in the tank   They are a little shyer than some of the barbs and are very speedy.  Like all barbs they are greedy and can be nippy.  Here's a close up of one of them (they move too quickly for me to manage a better pic than this  :?)







Zoe


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

Beautiful fish   They look like they have that pearlescent (spelling?) green speckle, very similar to my Pentazona barbs.  Similar orange too, just different black patterning obviously.

I really want to try some if I can.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Oct 2008)

lovely tank


----------



## sari (7 Feb 2009)

I'm loving this tank, it's absolutely gorgeous! The jungle feel makes it so interesting, there's so much to see!


----------



## TDI-line (7 Feb 2009)

Great jungle, all looks very natural and lovely  plecs.


----------



## StevenA (7 Feb 2009)

Fantastic tank Zoe, plants look amazing, keep up the great work


----------

